
How the Qatar Crisis Shook Up the World's Supply of Helium - URSpider94
http://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2017/07/qatar-helium-production/532788/?single_page=true
======
horsecaptin
Would someone here be able to provide a link (or text) to a summary of whats
going on with Qatar?

~~~
URSpider94
Here's a link to an interesting audio summary:

[http://www.npr.org/sections/money/2017/06/16/533272737/episo...](http://www.npr.org/sections/money/2017/06/16/533272737/episode-778-what-
the-falcons-up-with-qatar)

And here's a Wikipedia entry:
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/2017_Qatar_diplomatic_crisis](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/2017_Qatar_diplomatic_crisis)

In brief, Qatar has been squabbling with the other Arab states (UAE, Kuwait,
Saudi Arabia, Bahrain) over a variety of issues, primarily resentment of Al
Jazeera, Qatar's state-sponsored news network, and concern over Qatar's close
relationship with Iran and the Muslim Brotherhood.

Things came to a head recently, when the other Arab nations declared an
embargo on Qatar, which is land-locked and relies nearly 100% on imported
food.

~~~
neverminder
Qatar is literally the opposite of landlocked, since it sits on a peninsula.

~~~
URSpider94
You're right, that's totally the wrong word.

What I meant to say is that it is hemmed in by land, since its only land
border is with Saudi Arabia, who are leading the boycott. And, Qatar doesn't
have any deep-water ports.

------
lolive
This article might be biaised, but it provides a lot of information on the
Quatar crisis: [http://theantimedia.org/qatar-crisis-natural-gas-
terrorism/a...](http://theantimedia.org/qatar-crisis-natural-gas-
terrorism/amp/)

